
The Future of Docker Containers - johnramsden
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/788282/a88b55c35dab3d84/
======
jacques_chester
> _Crosby explained that a registry would still be needed to handle the naming
> of images, but the content address blobs could be transferred from one
> machine to another without the need to directly interact with the registry.
> In the P2P model for image delivery, a registry could send a container image
> to one node, and then users could share and distribute images using
> something like BitTorrent sync._

I believe this is the basic concept of Uber's Kraken project:
[https://github.com/uber/kraken](https://github.com/uber/kraken)

I think it's a really clever idea, but I can also predict that a lot of
enterprise companies will hear "bittorrent" and nope their way out of it.

~~~
jjeaff
I don't think many non-tech savvy people even know what BitTorrent is. So its
mention is not going to trigger much one way or another.

The only enterprises that would have an issue with are going to be companies
in the media space.

~~~
jacques_chester
Enterprises tend to have tech staff. Thousands is not atypical. I assume some
of them have heard of it.

------
techntoke
The future of Docker containers is a slow death now that there are better
container solutions that provide more benefits and less bloat. Docker had
great engineers and developers, but terrible management.

~~~
arpa
I would love to read more about these solutions and their benefits over
Docker!

~~~
techntoke
Podman is one I am thinking of primarily, with the biggest benefit being
first-class rootless integration:

[https://opensource.com/article/19/2/how-does-rootless-
podman...](https://opensource.com/article/19/2/how-does-rootless-podman-work)

